# HothothothotHOT



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

the water seemed a little hot so I checked the temp. Over 150. Checked the heater and found the note shown here. Huh...guess they got it under control then.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That has to be one of the most irresponsible things out there. If someone knew it was that hot, they should have had something done.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you fix it ?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

all i could've done would've been to turn off the gas to the heater. I quoted on replacement, but she's gonna check around. I made it very clear that I was uncomfortable leaving it like that, but what was I to do?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> all i could've done would've been to turn off the gas to the heater. I quoted on replacement, but she's gonna check around. I made it very clear that I was uncomfortable leaving it like that, but what was I to do?


 
Shut it off....or do I need to tell the story about my mother?


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> ...do I need to tell the story about my mother?


I think you do:yes:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> I think you do:yes:


 
No problem....sorry if upsets anyone. 

I know firsthand of a plumber who did not have a code violation on a heater fixed and a person died two weeks later. He lost his license and everything he had. Harris County is filing criminal charges on him as well. 
Google Karen Sue Marriott....she was my mother. I would have done the work myself but it was a rent house. My mother never had the option of bring it up to code, she was never asked and the landlord did not want to pay to have it fixed. She died three feet away from the back door from smoke. 
Your job is to protect the health and safety of people. Not just get you ticket signed and collect.
Sorry not trying to bring anyone down but sometimes we need to remember what we do.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Google Karen Sue Marriott....


I'm sorry about your mom but I did Google It and I went through about 5 pages of 175,000 results without seeing anything...

Can you get us a little closer with a URL link perhaps...


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess the problem that remains is this: elderly customer doesn't realize what it costs to have new water heater installed and kindof freaks out when told. So, then once we've discussed that and she says she doesn't want it, if I turn off the gas to the WH, it looks like coercion. Then, she'll feel victimized and definitely won't hire me to install a WH. She'll complain to someone, likely a less expensive hack or her sons. And they may just relight the heater. My thinking is that this situation has been going on since '04 so nothing's gonna change in the next week or so while she decides what to do. I explained to her the dangers of putting it off. I just have to hope she gets it.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> I guess the problem that remains is this: elderly customer doesn't realize what it costs to have new water heater installed and kindof freaks out when told. So, then once we've discussed that and she says she doesn't want it, if I turn off the gas to the WH, it looks like coercion. Then, she'll feel victimized and definitely won't hire me to install a WH. She'll complain to someone, likely a less expensive hack or her sons. And they may just relight the heater. My thinking is that this situation has been going on since '04 so nothing's gonna change in the next week or so while she decides what to do. I explained to her the dangers of putting it off. I just have to hope she gets it.


Personnaly I don't think a plumber should turn off an appliance and leave. First the owner of the property and the resident of the property should be told that you turned off an appliance for an unsafe connditon. That being done a follow up call should be made to the proper authority -- police, fire, if possible a son or daughter. If no one else a department on aging. Anybody to get the liability off your back. Especially if the owner or tenate would relight.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I'm sorry about your mom but I did Google It and I went through about 5 pages of 175,000 results without seeing anything...
> 
> Can you get us a little closer with a URL link perhaps...


 
OK let me find it, its been years now.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Ky. Is the first state I plumbed in that permits and inspects w.h. Installs. Should be all states.


----------

